# White balance for moonlight



## EOBeav (Apr 9, 2013)

What would be a good white balance level for direct moonlight? Assuming no other light sources, of course.


----------



## Skirball (Apr 9, 2013)

I assume you mean moonlight as a source, not the moon as a subject?

Either way, it's going to depend a lot on what you want your image to look like. A lot of movie and photo tend to go cool to give that "night feel". It's also going to be warmer when the moon is close to the horizon. That said, I'd start at 4200 or so and adjust in post to fit my mood.

Edit: well, Wikipedia says 4100, and Wiki never lies.


----------



## SwissBear (Apr 9, 2013)

last summer, i shot some moonlit landscape, LR says 4381 for a pleasing slightly cold look. Tested 4100, rather frigid


----------



## RGF (Apr 10, 2013)

What would the color temp be of the moon was the subject?

Thanks


----------



## Skirball (Apr 10, 2013)

RGF said:


> What would the color temp be of the moon was the subject?
> 
> Thanks



I think that's even more subjective, as some people like their pics to have a white moon, some do a yellow tint, and others do blue. If you're going for white again I'd start at around 4200K. But if you're looking for a reason to shoot RAW, this is a good one.


----------



## fotoray (Apr 10, 2013)

Unless I'm missing something, isn't a good starting point just daylight (5500 deg K), since moonlight is no more than just reflected sunlight?


----------



## RGF (Apr 10, 2013)

Skirball said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > What would the color temp be of the moon was the subject?
> ...



Always (shot raw)


----------



## Skirball (Apr 10, 2013)

fotoray said:


> Unless I'm missing something, isn't a good starting point just daylight (5500 deg K), since moonlight is no more than just reflected sunlight?



The moon isn't a mirror, it's opaque and will absorb and reflect different frequencies based on surface conditions and mineral. The moon, at least to my eyes, is a much cooler blue than the yellow of the sun (through our atmosphere).


----------



## EOBeav (Apr 11, 2013)

SwissBear said:


> last summer, i shot some moonlit landscape, LR says 4381 for a pleasing slightly cold look. Tested 4100, rather frigid



That WB setting greatly improved the moonlit shots that I was concerned about. What was your tint setting in LR?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 13, 2013)

I've made several moon images but never thought of white balance ... I usually do it during PP ... but this thread has been very interesting and informative.


----------



## SwissBear (Apr 13, 2013)

EOBeav said:


> SwissBear said:
> 
> 
> > last summer, i shot some moonlit landscape, LR says 4381 for a pleasing slightly cold look. Tested 4100, rather frigid
> ...



i used -14 (was a compromise between the green grass and the grey mountains)


----------



## chauncey (Apr 13, 2013)

Why not shoot a night scene using a "gray card" and let LR choose the colors?


----------

